# Running list of ICS/tablet-specific apps & widgets



## compchick813 (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that we have CM9, I figured I would make a list of ICS or tablet-specific apps, or apps that are better with HC/ICS. If anyone wants to post more, I will keep the OP updated.

ADW Launcher EX (nice dock bar at the bottom)
Nova Launcher

Dolphin for Pad
ICS Browser+ (more options than stock browser)

Engadget Distro
Google Catalogs
gReader Pro (feed list stays on the left)

Accuweather for Honeycomb
HD Widgets

Cyanogenmod 9 Music Player
TV Show Favs (scrollable widget in HC/ICS)
Swiftkey Tablet X

Photoshop Touch
Adobe Kuler
Adobe Collage
Adobe Debut
Adobe Proto
Adobe Ideas

Not really tablet-specific:
Teamviewer
GoToMeeting
SimCity Deluxe
Backgammon
Pulse News
Feedly


----------



## cmascia376 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a list somewhere with tablet apps that work on the touchpad? I know the adobe ones dont work (at least for me...).


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Simcity looks A LOT better, screen wasn't cut off like it was in GB.

Words With Friends now installs the honeycomb version, but the bottom row is still somewhat cut off. (I didn't load a game, just the app to see it if loaded.

IMDB is now installs the tablet version.


----------



## xdviper (Oct 13, 2011)

anygood twitter apps? im usimg tweetcomb, but really dont like the UI too much.


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

News Republic for tablet
Appy Geek for tablet

Usa Today for tablet

These apps work sooooo much better with ICS.


----------



## vindication84 (Jan 20, 2012)

+1 for Engadget Distro. What a beautiful app. Here's hoping The Verge does something similar.


----------



## gifton1 (Oct 21, 2011)

xdviper said:


> anygood twitter apps? im usimg tweetcomb, but really dont like the UI too much.


Tweetcaster looks great on tablets. Working a treat on CM9


----------



## xcatcher (Oct 19, 2011)

<<<< moron


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Zinio has a tablet enabled app but it kept crashing on me when I would open the magazines so I went back to the old version via the Amazon market that has a simpler layout.

It's nice that Sim City works but EA needs to get off their butts and update some of their other games for ICS. The Sims 3 won't even show up in the market for me now.


----------



## sheva93 (Dec 19, 2011)

aj316 said:


> Simcity looks A LOT better, screen wasn't cut off like it was in GB.


I can't download data for SimCity. I bought it during the 10c sale, but was never able to download the data on the Touchpad. How did you manage to get it installed?


----------



## thunderpants (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone have those adobe apps working? Both Photoshop and proto just reboot my touchpad.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

TV Show favs has scrollable widgets for 2.X too...


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

The Nook app is working better on ICS. GB had an issue where magazine subscription issues would all stack on top of each other and you could only see the latest but in ICS they magazines are working properly now.



sheva93 said:


> I can't download data for SimCity. I bought it during the 10c sale, but was never able to download the data on the Touchpad. How did you manage to get it installed?


You have to download the data to another Android device like a phone and then copy it over. All of the EA games on the Touchpad are like this. Once you copy it the first time any subsequent updates will download without issue.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

vindication84 said:


> +1 for Engadget Distro. What a beautiful app. Here's hoping The Verge does something similar.


When I try and download from the market it says my device isn't compatible with this item. How can I get around this?


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone post the apk for engadget distro please I want to try it on my Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Are posters in this thread actually trying the apps before posting? This thread is surely to point out what tablet specific apps work on the touchpad. The adobe apps in the op, are these working on the TP? Also posting about simcity working then we find out that you cant install the data for the game without using another device then transfering it to the TP. I wouldnt call that working.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

This may sound silly, but the Disney game "Where's My Water" is my 5 year old granddaughter's absolute favorite app of all, and it really is not working right on the TP with CM9. Anyone know a fix or link to a working version?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

this app is awesome:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adsk.sketchbookhd&feature=also_installed


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

sandman said:


> This may sound silly, but the Disney game "Where's My Water" is my 5 year old granddaughter's absolute favorite app of all, and it really is not working right on the TP with CM9. Anyone know a fix or link to a working version?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


From what I understand, the issues with Where's My Water are not specific to the Touchpad but rather ICS in general and I hear it's not working properly on _any_ device under ICS. I love that game too but I think we just have to be patient. As more people and more devices upgrade to ICS they'll pretty much have to release a fix sooner or later.

*ETA: ETA: The other complaints I've seen about WMW having glitches were on other forums where people were running CM9 on different devices. It's possible it could be a problem specific to CM9. I haven't seen anything either way from people running official ICS devices, not that there are many of those at this point.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

FriendCaster Free works fine for me and it has a nice tablet UI.
However, FriendCaster Pro keeps crashing. That's weird lol


----------



## sheva93 (Dec 19, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Well it's a workaround but it was the same way on CM7 so it's not specific to ICS and this goes for all the EA games on the Touchpad so it's more EA's issue if anything. You can try reporting it to them but good luck convincing them to fix their games to support an unofficial Android device.
> 
> In any case, it works if you do it that way and it really isn't _that_ hard. I just zipped up the directory on my phone, uploaded it to drop box, downloaded it to my TP and unzipped it to the proper location. Took less than 5 minutes. Do you want it working or not?


Thanks for the suggestion. So it works perfect for you? I did this workaround, and while it loads now, I can't get very far. In first tutorial, basic textures like roads seem to be missing, scrolling is very slow, and loading any scenario crashes the game.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

scrizz said:


> this app is awesome:
> https://market.andro...=also_installed


I love that app too. I wish instead of using my finger, there was a stylus I could use


----------



## MedLine (Oct 13, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Zinio has a tablet enabled app but it kept crashing...


latest update fixes Zinio for CM9, although wish they would have option to turn off annoying mp4 intro video, and touch input bit touchy with alpha0.5 on our TP, but the Zinio app itself working beautifully and magazines perfect fit for 4:3 screen in portrait.


----------



## evil-doer (Sep 21, 2011)

may as well add go launcher ex to the list as well. i use that and it seems to work perfectly.

you can adjust the icon size and spacing without touching the dpi as well.


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

ditto to Go launcher. Loaded it last night and its working okay


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

MedLine said:


> latest update fixes Zinio for CM9, although wish they would have option to turn off annoying mp4 intro video, and touch input bit touchy with alpha0.5 on our TP, but the Zinio app itself working beautifully and magazines perfect fit for 4:3 screen in portrait.


Did you get the touch screen fix posted by dalingrin?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Reader HD is a nice gReader app that has a magazine view like feedly, but also has notifications. I might end up ditching feedly because of this feature alone.

Plume is a great twitter app that uses a three pane view.

PSN Trophies Pro HD is a tablet version of a solid PlayStation app. I haven't personally tested it because I already bought the phone version way back and its good enough for me at the moment.

AndroIRC uses a two pane system. Still not as nice looking as the webOS IRC app, but none of the android versions are.

QuickOffice has a tablet optimized version of their app that works on the TP

BeyondPod has a tablet app that is nice

QuickPic is a good alternative to the native gallery app. Much more tablet friendly.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

Thinkfree HD is pretty good, it loads PDFs faster than QuickOffice tablet and the ui is nicer imo.


----------



## Geekswife1992 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> I love that app too. I wish instead of using my finger, there was a stylus I could use


You can buy or make a stylus. The key is to use conductive foam or other soft conductive foam that won't scratch the glass. I found out that 3M kitchen sponges are conductive and work great for this. I just removed the 'guts' of a bic pen, poked a hole in the side of the pen casing (about 1 1/2" from the writing tip), wrapped one end of a small 'chunk' of the sponge with thin bare wire, fed the wire up through the writing tip and out the hole I made, wrapped the wire around the outside of the pen casing and wahla! A very cheap, but nicely responsive stylus.


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Where's My Water seems to work again with the .5 alpha. It takes longer then it does on my phone to load each level, and when the next level was loading, I had to tap the screen to move on, but the level loaded and played fine with no problem. I played a few levels and it worked.

As a poster previoulsy said, the game had some graphic glitches that made it pretty much unplayable on the 0 alpha.


----------



## MedLine (Oct 13, 2011)

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> Reader HD is a nice gReader app...


thanks for tip on Reader HD, just what I was looking for, a tablet-optimized online mode Google reader app. was using JustReader has beautiful UI but online mode sync speed can be slow, d7 Reader Pro very fast online mode sync but UI single pane. Reader HD is perfect.


----------



## bertmansk (Oct 23, 2011)

thunderpants said:


> Does anyone have those adobe apps working? Both Photoshop and proto just reboot my touchpad.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


yea when i run photshop touch, it reboots my TP. it does not work.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Y U NO ADD Sketchbook pro:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.adsk.sketchbookhd&feature=also_installed


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Photoshop Touch works fine. Install Alpha .5.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

aj316 said:


> Where's My Water seems to work again with the .5 alpha. It takes longer then it does on my phone to load each level, and when the next level was loading, I had to tap the screen to move on, but the level loaded and played fine with no problem. I played a few levels and it worked.
> 
> As a poster previoulsy said, the game had some graphic glitches that made it pretty much unplayable on the 0 alpha.


wasn't where's my water a rip off of sprinkle? You guys should try that game, runs perfect on cm7 and cm9.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## awiwbabyboy (Jan 27, 2012)

SwitchMe doesn't do really anything tablet-specific (though it does sport the two-pane look on tablets), I find it really useful. My mom and I both use the Touchpad, and it's nice to have some sort of user account system. With this, I can keep a 'profile' with all my accounts and data synced, and have a completely separate profile with hers. Now I can change that flowery wallpaper


----------



## autumnmike (Oct 14, 2011)

Audiotool Sketch downloads, but won't load. Couldn't download on cm7 as it requires gingerbread.

Bummer. Really stoked on trying to make music on the touchpad.

http://market.android.com/details?id=de.despudelskern.application.audiotoolsketch&hl=en


----------



## gaffaw (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi guys

I installed Switch-Me last night on my TP with CM9 Alpha0.5 and after a bit of testing it appears to work really great with no problems, allowing multiple users on one tablet. Go take a look there's a free version that allows up to 2 users and a paid for version with more users and additional security features.

Go get it here ...

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1465661


----------



## jsirgey (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone haveing trouble with tweetcaster? All of a sudden I scroll for a little bit then it stops scrolling and crashes to desktop, no FC messages, just back to desktop and get to around the same place in the timeline and crash to desktop again.


----------



## sheva93 (Dec 19, 2011)

autumnmike said:


> Audiotool Sketch downloads, but won't load. Couldn't download on cm7 as it requires gingerbread.
> 
> Bummer. Really stoked on trying to make music on the touchpad.
> 
> http://market.androi...oolsketch&hl=en


Check out Caustic 2, works great.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> QuickPic is a good alternative to the native gallery app. Much more tablet friendly.


I see a few versions of quick pic. Which one are you talking about? The one by kiss Droid or alensw.com?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> I see a few versions of quick pic. Which one are you talking about? The one by kiss Droid or alensw.com?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


this one
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.alensw.PicFolder


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the one


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

jsirgey said:


> anyone haveing trouble with tweetcaster? All of a sudden I scroll for a little bit then it stops scrolling and crashes to desktop, no FC messages, just back to desktop and get to around the same place in the timeline and crash to desktop again.


Yeah I've been having that issue as well. It just started. As far as I know, nothing has changed regarding updates. :-(

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jsirgey (Oct 18, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Yeah I've been having that issue as well. It just started. As far as I know, nothing has changed regarding updates. :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was pretty sure I hadn't made any changes that would effect this, glad to hear I'm not alone. I've started using free version of Plume in the meantime, has the same look and feel and it doesn't have any issue.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

This is great. Keep em comming. I just discovered atleast 4 new awesome apps. Thanks guys.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't get Bloons TD4 to work. It comes up with some error. It has had the same error since the first Alpha release of CM9.


----------



## travnav1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I downloaded SimCity and tried to transfer the files but I still can't get it to work. Can anyone tell me specifically how to transfer the correct game files from another android device to the Touchpad? Do they need to both be running CM9? I have a nexus one with stock android.....

Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

xdviper said:


> anygood twitter apps? im usimg tweetcomb, but really dont like the UI too much.


Plume is my favorite!


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

since upgrading to CM9a2, Words with Friends has not been working...keep getting the message "words free has stopped" any one else...any suggestions?


----------



## daveloves (Mar 2, 2012)

can anyone direct me to where I can download the ice cream sandwich for my HP Touchpad ? I am lost on this site, but I am new here as well. Thanks in advance. Reply if possible to [email protected] "not sure if I can find this page again.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a way to resize the format of the Time magazine issues in the time magazine app? The pages seem to be in the 16:9 or 16:10 format, which of course looks stretched/squashed on the TP screen compared to the webos version. I know there will probably never be an ideal fit to the screen in these magazine apps, but it would be nice to get rid of the distortion.


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

sheller106 said:


> since upgrading to CM9a2, Words with Friends has not been working...keep getting the message "words free has stopped" any one else...any suggestions?


hey i believe the issue with this app is that it requires GPS location serivce...HPTP does not have a GPS...you can download "fake gps" from the android market, run it prior to loading words with friends...HTH.
Rich K.


----------

